# Answers to my failed Ivf/icsi



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Peter
Just to let you know, I had my meetings with my consultant and with the head of the hospital that did the embryology part of my treatment.............
Both have admitted that wrong decisions were made, that the eggs WERE taken out too early and that is why the ICSI rate was so bad and also that the embryo that did make it should have been transplanted and not let go another 24 hours.............
I feel a weight has been lifted and I just wanted them to admit that they were wrong and that I wasn't going mad!!!
I know that they are really worried that I am going to take it further and are worried that court cases etc and they are all being V cooperative, but as I said to my husband its not about taking them to court and getting some money, I just wanted them to admit they were in the wrong and apologise.............
At the mo I have not paid for the treatment and am not going to, they want me to try again, and have promised that I will get 1st class treatment etc if I do decide.....
I am in to minds, do I go to another clinic where no one knows what happens or stay with this hospital and know that they will be on their toes and not repeat what happened previously.
Thanks for your time
Love
Paddi


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Paddi

Sorry to butt in on your thread to Peter, but I wanted to say weldone with your confrontation today with the hospital. It can't have been easy but at least you know it wasn't you and they badly mismanaged it.

All the best for whenever and wherever you decide to have tx again.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Paddi,

I am glad that they admitted this mistake, what happens next is entirely up to you. If you feel that you can still trust them then try again. If not go to another clinic, there are plenty out there who do not make mistakes!!

Do not pay for anything and if you go ahead with them again insist on a free cycle.

Good luck!

Peter



paddi said:


> Dear Peter
> Just to let you know, I had my meetings with my consultant and with the head of the hospital that did the embryology part of my treatment.............
> Both have admitted that wrong decisions were made, that the eggs WERE taken out too early and that is why the ICSI rate was so bad and also that the embryo that did make it should have been transplanted and not let go another 24 hours.............
> I feel a weight has been lifted and I just wanted them to admit that they were wrong and that I wasn't going mad!!!
> ...


----------

